# Metzger Marsh



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

took a ride at lunch out to metzeger marsh, it is pumped out, a guy bass fishing on the levy acroos the lake side of the marsh that there was carp in there but little else. The only fishing is on the boat channel in to the marinas.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Metzgers marsh is about a joke. I duck hunt there usually twice a year, holds a lot of early teal in Sept. and then usually once during the regular season. I heard they where going to be putting islands in there someplace? There's never enough water in that place. I think the contract is finally up that they don't have to keep the gate open anymore. Now that they can acutally pump water into it they drain it for some stupid reason. I heard it's going to be screwed up this year for duck hunting.  

Just means every other place will be that much more crowded.


----------



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

In todays toledo blade is an article about metzger's marsh. Seems they are trying to provide mudflats for the birders and control tall grass that is bad for the marsh. Their plans are to contol the water level and control the carp population. They did a burn in April to kill the grass nd will maintain higher levels for the next four years to control this bad grass(dubie people do not need to comment). I personally am willing to give our state people a break. So the mrash is pumped down to save it and I will accept that, It also means fishing will take awhile to restore.


----------

